# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Installer v1.16 BLACK EDITION RELEASED

## mohamed73

*===================== Installer v1.16 Black Edition 21.09.2011
=====================*    *MAJOR FUNCTIONS ADDED*
- New BB5 FBUS/USB Loaders v11.24.00 Introduced
- Added Dead USB Flashing for RAPIDO and other FUR-over-USB operations  (DO NOT USE FOR CERTIFICATE READ/WRITE!), still "old method" avaiable in  connection tab.
- Certificates operations for Rapido FBUS-OVER-USB disabled, because is  not supported by loaders ( it will fail without any attempt )
- Rapido Alive FUR-over-USB flashing not supported, flash those phones  by Dead variant instead (Switch to RAW mode problem in this models..),  or "Old USB Flashing Method"
- "Use OLD USB FLASHING METHOD" moved to BB5/Flashing tab
- "Settings" tab renamed to Connection 
- TX2 settings removed from BB5 Flashing Tab
- RAPU Flashing/Booting Improved
- C2-02 XGold2 Flashing "Added" - Cyclone has flashing compatibilty for  this model, but MassMemory file couldn't be handled becasue too big.  Fixed.
- BB5 Mass Memory Flashing Tested - Cyclone SW has this posibility from long time ago...
- Added "Read Unique Data" button. Use to boot phone by Flashbus  directly, and dump Unique Data (for Simlock,SD,...) when phone doesn't  have correct BSI resistors value. Dumped unique data might be lately  used for USB operations if still FBUS operations fails.
- Old DCT4 Asic 2,5,6,7 Direct Unlock/Relock/Autolock Introduced, finally
- Standalone DCT4 RPL Calculation Introduced, supported Asics: 2,5,6,7,11
- Added support for DCT4 (7250i, 6610i, 2125i, 2865i, 6275i) Product Data RPL Entity Writing for fixing CS
- Added support for generating extended DCT4 RPL with Product Data for above models (CS problems)
- Alcatel Calculator added to gui
- PMM Protection Checkbox added upon PM write. Use to protect PM security fields.
- Diagnostic Module Added
- Selftests moved to new "Diagnostic" module
- Vibra Tests Added
- Backlight Tests Added
- "Autodetect" added for DCT4 Unlocking. Unique method - non ASIC  dependand (i.e. avoids RM-189 2310 problems avaiable on all boxes right  now). If there is problems with autodetection - user still can select  unlocking method manually.
- Removed DCT4 ASK-RPL From Credits Manager
- Removed SuperDCT4 Activation from Credits Manager
- StatusBar messages are more accurate now
- Added "Auto-Rebuild IMEI" checkbox for "Read UEM IMEI" function. Used  to automatically generate FLASH IMEI DATA and programm it - one-click  REPAIR ??????????????4.
- CacheV2 Introduced
- XGold1/2 Flashing Routines rewritten to be more memory effective
- Dead-erased XGold2 flashing improved, plus added some messages regarding to reviving dead XG2
- USB Connection Type is now selected automatically when XGold2 platform found
- The supported MEP List are now acquired from box once Blackberry Tool launch
- Moved UEM stuff to new "ASK/RPL Tool"
- XGold2 MassMemory flashing added
- Remaining XGold Credits are now shown upon launching of Nokia Tool  (Those one used for XGold1 LBF, Blackberry Codes Service, etc)
- Default Security Area XGold Service count increased from 50 to 100  (100 phones limit between SA updates for Blackerry,XGold1,...)
- XGold/Blackberry service is now also checked upon Blackberry tool  startup, also after each Code calculation remaining Calculation Limit is  displayed
- Relock files updated for DCT4
- AutoUpdater Introduced
- USB Flashing Solved due to wrongly installed Flashing Cable Drivers on some configurations (i.e. Virgin PC) 
- Database Unlock Introduced
- RPL Write revised
- PARTNERC certificate support added for Certificate Read
- PARTNERC certificate support added for Certificate Write
- PARTNERC certificate support addef for RPL Operations
- Erase files support added
- DCC configuration for NIMMIIIIRRFF06150000 added
- DCC configuration for NIMMIIIIRRFF095A1F05 added
- DCC configuration for NIMMIIIIRRFF095A1F04 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR0306150018  added
- DCC configuration for NIMMIIIIRRFF095B1F05 added
- DCC configuration for NIMMIIIIRRFF0102F201 added
- DCC configuration for ISL2TI0200000103B840 added
- DCC configuration for 8600030001040A021001 added
- DCC configuration for 860003000104094B2F01 added
- DCC configuration for 86000300010401035424 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC000003095B1F00 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC0000030102F203 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC0000030102F202 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC000003095B1F05 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC000003095B1F01 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR030C213402 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR030C213401 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR030C20C605 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR03094B2F01 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR0301022E05 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR0301022E01 added
- DCC configuration for NIMMIIIIRRFF0C206C02 added
- DCC configuration for NI00IIIIRR0301035602 added
- DCC configuration for NI00CS0000040C213402 added
- DCC configuration for NI00CS00000401022E05 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC0000040F03F802 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC0000040A4E2000 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC000004095B1F01 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC000004095B1F00 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC0000040103B904 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC0000040102F201 added
- DCC configuration for NI00BC00000401022C00 added
- DCC configuration for 0A4E2007 added
- DCC configuration for 0103B904 added
- SX4 Virgin PMs database updated, added RM-256, RM-497, RM-528V, RM-584, RM-586, RM-609, RM-612, RM-626, RM-638, RM-707, RM-712
- HWC/CCC Templates added for products RM-469, RM-540, RM-566, RM-528V, RM-596, RM-609, RM-614, RM-645
- Models.ini refreshed
- Skin Stack Updated
- Previous updates included
- Nokia Connectivity Cable Drivers updated to v7.1.42.0
- Box Firmware v01.73 Released    *BUG FIXES & IMPROVEMENTS*
- Afterwards DCT4 Erase All chips, the Permanent Data aren't restored anymore 
- Fixed DCT4 RPL Write problem when only DATA2 exists in RPL file
- Fixed problems with handling RAPIDO > v11.16.00 loaders over FBUS (FUR control Add Problem)
- Check flashing Bus for WD2 fixed
- Read UEM Imei for WD2 Fixed
- Read ASK for WD2 Fixed
- Write RPL for WD2 Fixed
- Fixed lots of Access Violatios after closing up Nokia Tool
- Fixed bug with disappearing Tray icon after Minimize to Tray
- Bruteforce between NCK Fixed
- PM Write bugs fixed (Access Violation)
- Fixed bug with Broadcom Read Info
- Fixed spurious XGold2 product to be displayed in XGold1/DCT4 tab
- Fixed product mismatch on XG1/XG2 autodetection
- Fixed invalid Calculation of Mastercode
- 6230 Flashing Fixed (Given Image not maches with readen UPP Id or  Image problem). If problem still exists - select all flashing files  _MANUALLY_ don't use INI based (because there exists two HW versions E  and M - autoselection is HWID based and may fails anytime).
- OMAP Loaders Fixed
- Fixed some wrong FBUS implementation when Packet size mod 0x78 == 0   *Downloads*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------

